# Catalyst 8.12 mit ATI Stream



## BeachBoy08 (15. November 2008)

*Mit dem kommendem Catalyst 8.12 geht eine große Neuerung einher: Mit ATI Stream wird es endlich einen Konkurrent zu Nvidias GPGPU-Lösung CUDA geben.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Mit GPGPU ([FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]General Purpose Computation on Graphics Processing Units) können rechenintensive Aufgaben, wie z.B. Video Konvertierung einfach von der CPU auf die GPU umverlegt werden.

[/FONT][/FONT]Den größten Nutzen soll der Anwender durch den ATI Avivo Converter erlangen, der zeitgleich mit dem Catalyst 8.12 am 10. Dezember erscheinen wird.
Im besten Fall soll sich die Konvertierung von Videodateien per GPGPU und ATI Avivo um den Faktor 17 verbessern lassen.


Auch preislich sieht sich ATI klar im Vorteil gegen Nvidia, da für das Konvertieren von Videos per CUDA zusätzlich noch das kostenpflichtige Tool  "Badaboom Media Converter" für ca. 24€ erworben werden muss.


Im direkten Vergleich zwischen ATI Stream und Nvidia CUDA kann ATI ebenfalls deutlich punkten:
Die Konvertierung von eines 1:31 Minuten langen [FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]MPEG2-1080p-Videos in ein [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]AVC1-MPEG4-720p-Video dauerte auf einer HD4870 lediglich 48 Sekunden, während eine GTX280 dafür 113 Sekunden benötigte.

*Quelle:  ATI Forum - Catalyst 8.12 mit ATI Stream*
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## killer89 (15. November 2008)

Geht das auch mit der älteren HD3650? Allgemein wären das ja schöne Aussichten, dann könnte ich endlich mal meine Videos schneller bearbeiten  

MfG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (15. November 2008)

Ich nehme mal stark an dass der 8.12 auch die HD3650 unterstützen wird, also kannst du mit der HD3650 auch ATI Stream nutzen.


----------



## killer89 (15. November 2008)

Is ja eig. nur meine Reservekarte, aber vllt baut man sich ja nochmal nen kleinen PC zusammen nur für die Vids ^^ atm is es so, dass, egal welches Proggi, bei der 1280x1024er Auflösung alles hakt beim vor- und zurückspulen um die Szenen zu schneiden -.- is richtig doof, wenn man seine CoD-Demos dann nicht so einfach geschnitten bekommt... und vom konvertieren ganz zu schweigen... 2 Stunden is Minimum... 

MfG


----------



## boss3D (15. November 2008)

Super! Damit habe ich gleich ein positives Argument mehr, sobald mich der Nächste fragt, warum er lieber die HD4870 statt der GTX 260/280 nehmen soll ... 

Wirklich gute Sache, was ATi da macht.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (15. November 2008)

Erstklassige Sache, kann ich gut gebrauchen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. November 2008)

90min video in unter 1minute, das ist echt heftig, ich brauch ja mit dem q9550 und ner guten software noch ~8minuten...

Aber war ja klar das das zu spät kommt 

Hab vor gut 3 wochen meine ganzen familien, LAN und urlaubs videos sotiert und umgewandelt -.-^^


----------



## killer89 (15. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> 90min video in unter 1minute, das ist echt heftig, ich brauch ja mit dem q9550 und ner guten software noch ~8minuten...
> 
> Aber war ja klar das das zu spät kommt
> 
> Hab vor gut 3 wochen meine ganzen familien, LAN und urlaubs videos sotiert und umgewandelt -.-^^


Das ist bitter  aber hoffentlich wird das auch wirklich was Vernünftiges womit man gut arbeiten kann 

MfG


----------



## ForgottenRealm (16. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> 90min video in unter 1minute ...


 
"Die Konvertierung von eines 1:31 Minuten langen ... "


 90 Sekunden, nicht 90 Minuten das Basisvideo 


Würde mich aber interessieren, ob das ganze dann automatisch über die GPU läuft, unabhängig davon, welche Software man zum schneiden benutzt, ober ob man dafür wieder spezielle Schnittsoftware braucht.

Wenn man dafür ne Spezialsoftware braucht, könnte ich dafür wetten, dass diese dann wieder der große Haken an der Sache ist, weil diese nicht wirklich gut funktioniert, bzw. unübersichtlich wird.


----------



## killer89 (16. November 2008)

Oder sau teuer sein wird... 

MfG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. November 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> "Die Konvertierung von eines 1:31 Minuten langen ... "
> 
> 
> 90 Sekunden, nicht 90 Minuten das Basisvideo




ok, das hab ich irgendwie überlesen -.-
dann ist es ja wieder recht sinnfrei, da ich wie gesagt mit nem Q9550 90minuten video in 8minuten convertiere


----------



## killer89 (16. November 2008)

Aber nicht jeder hat nen Q9550 ^^ am Besten wäre ohnehin eine Kombination aus Prozzi und GPU...

MfG


----------



## Chris (16. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Erstklassige Sache, kann ich gut gebrauchen


Dito,is schon ne coole Sache wenn ich nicht mehr ewig warten muss...bin ja mal gespannt um wieviel schneller die gpu gegenüber der cpu ist


----------



## Invisible (16. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ok, das hab ich irgendwie überlesen -.-
> dann ist es ja wieder recht sinnfrei, da ich wie gesagt mit nem Q9550 90minuten video in 8minuten convertiere




Ich glaube dafür aber nicht das deine Urlaubs Videos 1080p HD sind


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. November 2008)

Invisible schrieb:


> Ich glaube dafür aber nicht das deine Urlaubs Videos 1080p HD sind




ne, aber 1280x1024 MPG4 

meinste da tut sich so viel ?
das bezweifel ich stark!


----------



## der_fabi92 (16. November 2008)

doch davon kannst du ausgehen, die Konvertierung mit der GPU muss um einiges schneller gehen da steckt ja auch ein viefaches an Rechenleistung hinter. 


killer89 schrieb:


> Oder sau teuer sein wird...
> 
> MfG



Das wird alles kostenfrei von denen Freigestellt, stand doch schon in der News ^^


----------



## Invisible (16. November 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> ne, aber 1280x1024 MPG4
> 
> meinste da tut sich so viel ?
> das bezweifel ich stark!




ja ich hab ma den film blackhawk down von einer blue ray was rausgeschnitten und in mkv konvertiert das ging ewig mit nem q9450 auf 3 ghz


----------



## killer89 (16. November 2008)

Es geht um Programme, die das nutzen, guck dir den Post davor mal an, darauf hab ich nur geantwortet. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass nur ein rudimentäres Proggi mitgeliefert wird, wer mehr will, der muss ordentlich Asche bezahlen. Zumindest geh ich davon aus.

MfG


----------



## der_fabi92 (16. November 2008)

Oh ok, hab ich falsch verstanden, nichts für ungut


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. November 2008)

Dann muss ich mich noch bis zum 10. Dezember mit dem Catalyst 8.11 rumschlagen, bis etwas neues kommt. Leider funzt ATI Stream wohl kaum mit meiner X1950 Pro.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. November 2008)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Dann muss ich mich noch bis zum 10. Dezember mit dem Catalyst 8.11 rumschlagen, bis etwas neues kommt. Leider funzt ATI Stream wohl kaum mit meiner X1950 Pro.


Sollte aber theoretisch gehen.
Ich habe nirgendwo gelesen, dass ATI Stream nur auf DX10 Grakas beschränkt ist.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (17. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Sollte aber theoretisch gehen.
> Ich habe nirgendwo gelesen, dass ATI Stream nur auf DX10 Grakas beschränkt ist.


Ich habe gedacht, man bräuchte DX10 wegen Unified Shader. Der aktuelle F@H-GPU-Client läuft ja auch nur mit DX10-Karten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. November 2008)

Nee, hier wird wohl eine D3D10 Level Karte benötigt, wohl wg. Unified Shader und so weiter.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. November 2008)

Stimmt, jetzt wo ihr das sagt.

Hab ich wohl überlesen mit den Unified Shadern...


----------



## HorrorAmeise (18. November 2008)

Gibt es schon eine Beta für 8.12? Der 8.11 hat bei mir eine ganz miese Performance bei Fallout 3.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (18. November 2008)

HorrorAmeise schrieb:


> Gibt es schon eine Beta für 8.12? Der 8.11 hat bei mir eine ganz miese Performance bei Fallout 3.


Ne da wirst du dich noch etwas gedulden müssen.
Aber vllt. kommt bald ein Hotfix für Fallout 3, gab es ja für FC2 und Stalker CS glaub ich auch.


----------



## HorrorAmeise (19. November 2008)

Schade, hab den 8.10 wieder drauf gemacht der läuft deutlich besser.


----------



## T-MAXX (22. November 2008)

Hoffe, das meine X1800 GTO das auch kann...
Noch laufen mit der aktuelle Spiele. Aber aus Finanzgründen ist derzeit keine andere Karte möglich.


----------



## Tuney (23. November 2008)

Naja... ob das was wird? ATI-Treiber sind immer so ne Sache, hab aktuell bei meiner HD 4870 das Problem, dass die Treiber nicht mit CryEngine2-Spielen funktionieren. Hab Omega-Treiber drauf und alles geht perfekt.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. November 2008)

Tuney schrieb:


> Naja... ob das was wird? ATI-Treiber sind immer so ne Sache, hab aktuell bei meiner HD 4870 das Problem, dass die Treiber nicht mit CryEngine2-Spielen funktionieren. Hab Omega-Treiber drauf und alles geht perfekt.


Du meinst jetzt sicherlich den 8.11 oder?
Der war wirklich nicht so gut, obwohl ich das Problem mit den CE 2 Spielen nicht habe...


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (23. November 2008)

Funktioniert das dann auch mit einem AMD780G?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (23. November 2008)

Mipfelzuetze schrieb:


> Funktioniert das dann auch mit einem AMD780G?


Ja mit der HD 3200 sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. November 2008)

Theoretisch ja, praktisch nicht, aufgrund der "tollen" Lizenzpolitik von MPEG...


----------



## Mipfelzuetze (23. November 2008)

Wie meinen????


----------

